
Ask HN: Open-source security camera solution - kuon
I&#x27;d like to install a few cameras around my house. I did a few installations on ubiquiti cameras, and while it&#x27;s an OK solution, it is closed source.<p>I was wondering if you had experience and recommendation in an open source system.<p>The software is the most important component to be open source, but if the hardware is also open that would be a big plus.<p>I need live streaming and recording of motions.
======
drad
[https://zoneminder.com/](https://zoneminder.com/) is likely the market leader
for open source security software. You might also want to check out
[https://www.home-assistant.io/](https://www.home-assistant.io/) as it lets
you automate things off of events (e.g. if doorbell pressed start recording on
door cam).

